# [Résolu] [Panic occured = ?] , [grub error = OK]

## gody

Bonjour à tous,

Tout nouveau sur gentoo je me confronte à quelques problèmes et j'aurais besoin de vos lanternes.

j'ai un portable dual boot gentoo/seven (anciennement debian/seven)

Ma table de partition

```

device         boot                  start                  end                blocks                id                system

/dev/sda1                             63                8194047           4096992+          82                linux swap / solaris

/dev/sda2       *                     8194048      122882047       57344000             7                hpfs/ntfs/exfat

/dev/sda3       *                    132649567   132649567         4883760           83                Linux   

/dev/sda4                            132649568   976773167      422061800          83                Linux

```

voici mon fstab

```

/dev/sda3    /boot       ext2      noauto,noatime     1  2

/dev/sda4    /              ext3      noatime                 0  1

/dev/sda1    none       swap    sw                        0  0  

```

voici mon grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 10

title gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

```

J'ai suivi la doc d'installe, j'en suis arrivé à Configurer le chargeur de démarrage

J'ai fait ce que j'ai crus bon...

Reboot puis erreur 17 Error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition

Bon c'est claire mon grub.conf n'est pas bon... mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre.

Un petit coup de main svp

Dans un premier temps mon but et de faire démarrer correctement gentoo.

Puis quand cela fonctionnera j'éditerais grub pour mon windows ... mais c'est secondaire.

MerciLast edited by gody on Mon Dec 19, 2011 9:24 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Poussin

Tu tentes, via root (hd0,0), de monter ton partition sda1 (qui est ton swap) pour trouver ton noyau. Ton problème est là. C'est la partition contenant ton kernel que tu dois utiliser à cet endroit

----------

## gody

Bonsoir,

Je viens de comprendre mon erreur on compte à partir de 0 et non 1... 

Il y avait donc un décalage de 1 ce qui fait qu'effectivement cela ne pouvait pas fonctionner.

Du coup en remettant les bonne valeur.

J'ai mon Seven qui boot correctement

J'ai gentoo qui commence à booter

mais je me retrouve avec:

```
[  3.XXXXX] Panic occured, switching back to text console
```

aucune idée de ce que c'est... :'(

edit: le pc freez, il faut que je retire la pile pour le reboot

----------

## barul

Si tu nous donnes pas des logs plus complets, on ne pourra pas t'aider.  :Smile: 

----------

## gody

Hum pas faux ^^

le fichier log et dans /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log ?

Désolé si mes questions sont bêtes  mais je cherche encore mes marques sur ce système.

----------

## Poussin

C'est un kernel panic, donc a priori, c'est nulle part, tu peux t'amuser à recopier à la main  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gody

Une petite photos ira plus vite...

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=865941IMG3399.jpg

----------

## Poussin

[mode=petecouillle]Ah non, on ne peut pas grepper dessus[/mode]

----------

## gody

désolé ... je n'ai pas ce qu'il faut pour faire de la reconnaissance de caractère ...  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Bah c'est écrit  :Smile:  le noyau n'arrive pas a monter ta partition racine. Il a essayé ext3, vfat et iso9660 sans succès.

Il faut mettre le support du système de fichier de ton / en dur dans le noyau (pas en module, ou alors si tu le veux en module, faut faire une image initrd...)

----------

## gody

-erreur de ma part-Last edited by gody on Sun Dec 18, 2011 7:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gody

Oki problème identifié.

Mais comment faire pour ajouter le support de mon "/"?

C'est au moment de la configuration du noyau ?

Merci

edit: je pense avoir trouvé une piste ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-779426.html

edit2:

l'erreur venais de mon fstab dans le quel j'avais défini ma partition windows comme /

du coup en enlevant la ligne ça marche vachement mieux !

----------

## Poussin

D'après les info de te premier message, tu utilisais sda4 comme racine, et ce serait sda2 ta partition winwin. Soit le problème vient d'ailleurs, soit tu nous donnes des infos foireuses pour jeter le doute ^^

----------

## gody

En faite il y avait une ligne supplémentaire dans ma table de partition qui n’apparaît pas ici ... 

Donc des infos foireuses de ma part ... désolé ^^

----------

